# rubber pellets



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about shotgun shells filled with rubber pellets? Range? Safety?

I'm interested in using them to discourage stray dogs.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Don't know about rubber pellets,but I've heard dry rice works good.Might try some on a board at different ranges first.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a few, were given to me , i havn't shot them . 

we used to use a red ryder to discurage dogs they don't get thru the hide just sting and bounce off.

but you can't be sure about the spread of a rubber buckshot , so if you would have been justified in shooting the dog in the first place 

same as you have to be to use them on people , so why bother 

i have one older freind ,was shot with rock salt as a kid , 40 yards or so his hole back side , worste part was he was watching the kid who was stealing the peaches , it went thru his shirt and pants and inbedded in his skin and burned he said he layed in a cold creek for an hour trying to make the burning stop , before he went home and his mom patched him up. for him no point a black/NA kid in 1950 west virginia in calling the police to complain about being shot , he was watching a crime of peach theaft even though he wasn't doing it himself


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Ive reloaded 20 Ga shells with the rubber "zebra"pellets they used to sell .
roughly 22 cal yellow rubber balls , they were effective for a little over 35 ft with a light powder load (think trap load) 
Of course silicone caulking makes a good dog deterent if you use a full plastic wadd .
Tape the splits in the wad your using for a mold and put about 1/4" of caulking in , let that set up and repeat until you have the wad full remove the silicone plug and load in another shell .
these have about the same range but at close range they will break ribs on a dog .
Think you'll need to do reloading unless you can get a hold of some LEO bean bag shells


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the idea. I never thought about silicone chaulking.


----------

